# Who does DTG printing for Wholesale?



## nitro2010 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am looking for someone who does good quality DTG printing, bur will sell wholesale. Can anyone outhtere help me?

Thanks,
Randy Garnett
Nitro Alley Graphix, LLC
[email protected]


----------



## nitro2010 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am in Brownsburg, Indiana 46112


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

We work specifically with clients who are printing with us but selling directly to their customers. Check out the link in my signature to learn more!


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

We do very good quality DTG printing on a wholesale basis. Pricing includes shirt, print, packaging ready for drop-ship.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Same here. We offer quality DTG printing done on the BelQuette Mod1 printers. We have the ability to do large or smaller orders and we have a very diverse customer base.


----------

